# UFC 137 weigh-ins complete results!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*UFC 137 weigh-ins complete results + Full video!*






*MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view)*
Nick Diaz (170) vs. B.J. Penn (169)
Cheick Kongo (234) vs. Matt Mitrione (255)
Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic (235) vs. Roy Nelson (252*)
Jeff Curran (134) vs. Scott Jorgensen (135)
Hatsu Hioki (145) vs. George Roop (145)

*PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike TV)*
Donald Cerrone (156) vs. Dennis Siver (155)
Tyson Griffin (149**) vs. Bart Palaszewski (146)

*PRELIMINARY CARD (Facebook)*
Eliot Marshall (204) vs. Brandon Vera (205)
Danny Downes (155) vs. Ramsey Nijem (155)
Chris Camozzi (185) vs. Francis Carmont (185)
Dustin Jacoby (185) vs. Clifford Starks (186)

* Roy was wearing a fatsuit to the stage so weight is not accurate
** Fighter will get 1 hour to lose the required weight

Diaz and BJ had to be seperated really quickly - their staredown got really intense and Diaz simply walked off stage without giving an interview


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice can't see the vid. Will there be pics?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Nice can't see the vid. Will there be pics?


You can't see the vid because it hasn't started yet  It'll start in roughly 3½ hours 

I think people will post pics of the fighters and staredowns in the thread for each individual fight


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

i'm looking forward to see Roy Nelson


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

We're live in less than 10 minutes!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyson Griffin 3 pounds over


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol. Roy with the fat suit on.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

3pounds really????


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Strange staredown between Diaz and Penn, can't wait for the fight!

Also, interesting outfit by Roy Nelson. I'm interested to see what kind of shape his body looks like tomorrow night...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Shit just got real


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I didn't expect BJ and Diaz to need o be separated.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

YES!!! BJ always turns up with his fight face on.

War BJ :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Those two got real intense real quick! Holy crap that lit a fire under my ass, really hyped now 

That was not staged, that was two guys not liking each other 

Ariel didn't even have time to get a decent shot of them


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

That was Nick Diaz needing to be in a certain mind state to fight. He has to feel its real to beat the shit out of you and its brilliant. I wasnt sure if he was going to come heated as all the other fights due to their relationship and his attitude about the fight. But I guarantee they are [email protected] going to war! And Diaz will be talking $hit to BJ's face. Think of what it would be like to watch him call GSP a little bitch. We can only dream.

And did you see Danas face! Awesome hilarious. Someone needs to gif that it was classic.

This is going to be epic!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Nick really tried to punch BJ.. :confused03:

what a retarded...


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Nick really tried to punch BJ.. :confused03:
> 
> what a retarded...


Though I saw that too. Would like to watch the video again to see exactly what happened.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

234 for Kongo... man thats pretty lean.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

wHAT !! Did i just see a headbutt !! ??


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

God, I can't ******* wait!!! WAR BJ!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> 234 for Kongo... man thats pretty lean.


I still can't figure out how Kongo is only 234, with the way he's built he looks like he's a good 250. Does he have hollow bones or something?


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

As much as it probably fired up Diaz, you have to think that it pissed BJ off. And we all know how violent a pissed off BJ is. Could backfire.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

aerius said:


> Does he have hollow bones or something?


no it's just a glass chin


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

There wasnt any strike or elbow. People are idiots watch the vid.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

never knew mitrione was that big


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> There wasnt any strike or elbow. People are idiots watch the vid.


When they were being seperated Diaz kind of swatted at BJ's head with his right hand, it was not dangerous, but funny.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

There was a strike? I saw a head push and then some posturing. Nothing more than you would normally see.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Those two got real intense real quick! Holy crap that lit a fire under my ass, really hyped now
> 
> That was not staged, that was two guys not liking each other


Which is kinda unbelievable since leading up to this they were talking about each other like they were blood brothers or something.



aerius said:


> I still can't figure out how Kongo is only 234, with the way he's built he looks like he's a good 250. Does he have hollow bones or something?


Yes im like a guy that looks that massive is only 234?! *shocked*


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Found it amusing when BJ resisted and pushed his head into Diaz. Like a small kid standing up to the bigger kid in school, except this small kid is BJ muthafuggin Penn and he'll fight Lyoto Machida in his spare time, nevermind these skinny dudes from Stockton :thumb02:


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODnlfV1ib5s&feature=player_detailpage

I have no idea how to embed videos but here it is from a different angle.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Just watched the whole weigh ins. I know it was already mentioned, but HOW THE HELL is Kongo 234? The guy is bigger than Mitrione, looks like a ******* beast and is 20 pounds lighter?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

For someone who has so much respect for BJ, diaz had to do his trademark Stockton headbutt to get in his head, what else is new.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

atm1982 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODnlfV1ib5s&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> I have no idea how to embed videos but here it is from a different angle.







Here is a link on how to Embed YouTube Videos  by HitOrGetHit.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Stockton on Tees my arse


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

haha thanks for the youtube clip!!!....


Lorenzo looked pissed off at nick after that. Watch him stare nick down after that like, "dude, wtf."

nick also did some sort of slap at the end but missed with dana seperating them.... lol return of the diaz bros


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Which is kinda unbelievable since leading up to this they were talking about each other like they were blood brothers or something.
> 
> 
> Yes im like a guy that looks that massive is only 234?! *shocked*


Nate had a lot of respect for Gomi and Nick had a lot of respect for Shamrock. it's not surprising at all that he got in BJ's face.

You also got to add the fact that BJ called out Cesar.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the whole weigh-in video or at least the Roy Nelson part yet?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Leed said:


> Just watched the whole weigh ins. I know it was already mentioned, but HOW THE HELL is Kongo 234? The guy is bigger than Mitrione, looks like a ******* beast and is 20 pounds lighter?


Yah, was thinkin' the same thing. But Cheick is all lean muscles while Meathead probably has 15% body fat.



guy incognito said:


> Nate had a lot of respect for Gomi and Nick had a lot of respect for Shamrock. it's not surprising at all that he got in BJ's face.
> 
> You also got to add the fact that *BJ called out Cesar.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Good point. Didn't think it would turn out like that. The lead up has been very respectful...I think it's a case of Nick being Nick. Dude said he had a poster of BJ on his wall and he has to look hard in front em...cmon now...this aint the streets man. You'll have your chance tmr. Now I really want BJ to TAKE HIM OUT...TKO would be nice, but submitting him for the finish then would send a clear msg to Cesar.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, are we just going to ignore the fact that Roy Nelson probably weighs in at close to 240 or even under?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Okay, are we just going to ignore the fact that Roy Nelson probably weighs in at close to 240 or even under?


I am just waiting for visual confirmation.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> Anyone have a link to the whole weigh-in video or at least the Roy Nelson part yet?


http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-137-weigh-in


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This fight needed some drama. You can't be friends during the fight, and that was the perfect way to set the tone. We all know (at least you should) that it's not personal.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

box said:


> This fight needed some drama. You can't be friends during the fight, and that was the perfect way to set the tone. We all know (at least you should) that it's not personal.


Well it got me more excited about there fight for sure  Penn looked a little pissed and that will probably make the fight more awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Kongo's chicken legs are what keeps him from being very heavy, you look at guys like Cro Cop who weigh the same as Kongo and Cro Cop is just far more proportionate throughout his entire body than Kongo is, Kongo looks like a Silverback with his upper body (no racist).


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't want to piss off BJ Penn. Not smart Diaz.

Also, Diaz is a moron for walking away and not talking after the weigh in. Did he not learn his lesson from losing the biggest fight of his life?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Okay, are we just going to ignore the fact that Roy Nelson probably weighs in at close to 240 or even under?


The commission allowing him to wear that stupid suit on the scale pisses me off. Gives a false representation of his weight and leaves me without a bloody clue how much he weighs. 

It sure looks like the suit would weight 10 lbs or so putting him around the 240 mark though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't wait to see BJ punish that street thug jackass.


WAR PENN!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Nick really tried to punch BJ.. :confused03:
> 
> what a retarded...





cursedbat said:


> There wasnt any strike or elbow. People are idiots watch the vid.





rabakill said:


> When they were being seperated Diaz kind of swatted at BJ's head with his right hand, it was not dangerous, but funny.





chosenFEW said:


> haha thanks for the youtube clip!!!....
> 
> 
> Lorenzo looked pissed off at nick after that. Watch him stare nick down after that like, "dude, wtf."
> ...


I don't think it was a real punch. Looks more like Nick is trying to get his arm free from Dana.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I wouldn't want to piss off BJ Penn. Not smart Diaz.
> 
> Also, Diaz is a moron for walking away and not talking after the weigh in. Did he not learn his lesson from losing the biggest fight of his life?



Yeah bro I know Diaz looked really scared...:confused03:

That was the thing the fight needed the most. And as for playing by the rules we have enough hypocrites and idiots who do exactly what daddy says thank god for guys like Diaz who actually have some character, even if its rough, and do what the **** they want to and believe in. Its funny how many people hate that characteristic when its one of the truest to any fighter or artist. Maybe it would be better if he was white and from Canada.

And enough with the punch nonsense.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> Yeah bro I know Diaz looked really scared...:confused03:
> 
> That was the thing the fight needed the most. And as for playing by the rules we have enough hypocrites and idiots who do exactly what daddy says thank god for guys like Diaz who actually have some character, even if its rough, and do what the **** they want to and believe in. Its funny how many people hate that characteristic when its one of the truest to any fighter or artist. Maybe it would be better if he was white and from Canada.
> 
> And enough with the punch nonsense.


He didn't say Diaz looked scared, just that pissing Penn off is a bad idea. Which it is. A pissed off BJ Penn is far more dangerous than a complacent one.

He is white, would being from Canada make him GSP? I assume that's what you were getting at.

Looked more like a 'get off' movement to me...when he was the one that started it all, then he throws a tantrum and refuses to talk. Amazing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Which is kinda unbelievable since leading up to this they were talking about each other like they were blood brothers or something.


Unbelievable? Huh? This is Nick Diaz we're talking about here, that's just the norm for him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Unbelievable? Huh? This is Nick Diaz we're talking about here, that's just the norm for him.


it is normal for Nick but, I was still surprised to see it directed at BJ.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> it is normal for Nick but, I was still surprised to see it directed at BJ.


I wasn't surprised at all. Nick would do the same to Nate if they fought.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I wasn't surprised at all. Nick would do the same to Nate if they fought.


You really believe that?



oldfan said:


> I don't think it was a real punch. Looks more like Nick is trying to get his arm free from Dana.


Hard to tell.. Looks like punch to me.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I wasn't surprised at all. Nick would do the same to Nate if they fought.


Lol tbh I'd expect the exact same. From both of them probably. They've probably fought each other loads of times before.

Bobby, use the multiquote/edit feature please rather than double posting  Thanks.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> it is normal for Nick but, I was still surprised to see it directed at BJ.


Be happy bro. You were concerned their hearts wouldn't be in it? I dont think we need to worry about that now.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I don't think it was a real punch. Looks more like Nick is trying to get his arm free from Dana.


Think the old man is right 

Also love the look on Buffers face. He's like a dog that can sense danger


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Also love the look on Buffers face. He's like a dog that can sense danger



:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Think the old man is right
> 
> Also love the look on Buffers face. He's like a dog that can sense danger


If that wasn't a swing what is??


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> If that wasn't a swing what is??


Come and knock at my door and i'll show you :thumb02:

:hug:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Come and knock at my door and i'll show you :thumb02:
> 
> :hug:


lol no need to go all Ghetto^^ :laugh:

just trying to help ya to understand things better^^


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> If that wasn't a swing what is??


*This is.*














Just helping you understand things better:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Added the entire weigh-in video to the OP*


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> *This is.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uncalled For!!

I think it should be forbidden to post so much violence on this board!!

I would apply for a new rule for that!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Stop this bickering - it's really frustrating that it has to take place in every single thread these days, next time baiting takes place in this thread I will infract.

Thank you


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Stop this bickering - it's really frustrating that it has to take place in every single thread these days, next time baiting takes place in this thread I will infract.
> 
> Thank you


Its just a bit of banter Bud. Everybody is taking it in good spirits. I dont think its a great idea to completely stop any light hearted bickering. This place'll go sterile.

For sure, if it gets out of hand, go ahead and do something. But since Bobs been back, its mainly all been good humoured. Nobody's taking offence. If anything, its good fun.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope so, but there has been alot of stuff going on in alot of threads lately... So we're just trying to bring things back to normal - which is why we're here


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Stop this bickering - it's really frustrating that it has to take place in every single thread these days, next time baiting takes place in this thread I will infract.
> 
> Thank you


so....mod ami what's your call? swing or no swing? (not talking about your personal life)


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Yeah bro I know Diaz looked really scared...:confused03:


Please, show me where I said that.



> That was the thing the fight needed the most. And as for playing by the rules we have enough hypocrites and idiots who do exactly what daddy says thank god for guys like Diaz who actually have some character, even if its rough, and do what the **** they want to and believe in. Its funny how many people hate that characteristic when its one of the truest to any fighter or artist. Maybe it would be better if he was white and from Canada.
> 
> And enough with the punch nonsense.


This is why you are red.

I am so tired of these Diaz defenders saying they like him because he's "real".

Did it ever cross your mind that maybe all the other people are "real" as well, but they just so happen to not be douche bags?

So basically you like douche bags over nice fighters who respect each other, the fans, and the sport. Got it.

Oh yeah, and being a douche bag isn't called character. It's called being a douche bag. That stopped being "cool" once I was 15. Diaz just showed not only is he a complete asshat, but he's also completely unable to learn from his mistakes like any other perfectly normal adult.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't help but wonder how GSP would of reacted to that.

Sucks cos I love BJ and Diaz, should be a good fight!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

oldfan said:


> so....mod ami what's your call? swing or no swing? (not talking about your personal life)


You don't wanna know the personal answer, it'll make your balls retract *shudders*

I call half a swing. More of a temper tantrum than an actual punch or 'stockton slap'.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Please, show me where I said that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boooooooooooooo!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Look at Rogan lol, Kongo was mean mugging going up to the scale for some reason and Rogan looked like he was gonna shit his pants.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Look at Rogan lol, Kongo was mean mugging going up to the scale for some reason and Rogan looked like he was gonna shit his pants.


I think it was just a reaction to the crowd booing Kongo


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm real excited for The prelims actually. I've been witing to see Brandan Vera fight againg for along time. I love to watch Tyson, even though I'm real dissapointed he is 3 lbs over, no excuse for that. 

And I think the big one is Silver-Cerrone..That fight is gonna be great:thumbsup:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Even though I should be used to it by now its still going to be painful to watch Cro Cop get KO'd again.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Please, show me where I said that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you are red.


The scared part was pointed at the you dont want to piss off BJ line ...try to keep up with me on the convo.

Did you say thats why I'm RED :laugh::laugh: Damn classic.


Again cant understand how so many people watch the video and see punches get your head straight. Cant wait for this its finally here. Hope my man Diaz wins but either way its kinds $hit as how can anyone with any sense not be fans of both guys.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

cursedbat said:


> Hope my man Diaz wins but either way its kinds $hit as how can anyone with any sense not be fans of both guys.


Because Diaz is a whiny, emo douchebag who is extremely overrated? That'd be why I - a fan with sense - don't like him. It's one thing to be "real" but just being a douchebag doesn't make you real. It just makes you a douchebag.

I am looking forward to Penn absolutely tooling Diaz. Neither of Nick's last two fights have done anything to convince me that he can hang with Penn. He was losing the stand up battle with Cyborg Santos before Santos jumped into his guard. He damn near lost the Daley fight and most wouldn't have argued with the stoppage if the ref had stepped in when he went face down on the mat. Both of these are fighters Penn would have destroyed casually and both nearly beat Diaz. It doesn't bode well for the Stockton D-Bag.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> The scared part was pointed at the you dont want to piss off BJ line ...try to keep up with me on the convo.


Which had nothing to do with being scared. A motivated BJ fights much better. Not smart to do stuff that would motivate him. Make sense?




> Did you say thats why I'm RED :laugh::laugh: Damn classic.


Hold on let me check....


Hmmmm. Looking.


Still Looking....


Yep. That's exactly what I said. I fail to see how it's "classic". I do see exactly why you are red though. You're one of those guys who gets kicks out of everyone hating you huh?




> Again cant understand how so many people watch the video and see punches get your head straight. Cant wait for this its finally here. Hope my man Diaz wins but either way its kinds $hit as how can anyone with any sense not be fans of both guys.


I didn't see a punch or mention a punch. I saw Diaz being a punk. I also saw Diaz skip out of talking after the weigh on. Obviously he didn't learn his lesson from skipping out on the press conference. Another one of my points. Try to keep up.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Which had nothing to do with being scared. A motivated BJ fights much better. Not smart to do stuff that would motivate him. Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're blowing things way out of proportion mate. Not speaking after the weigh ins? Who cares man? lol. A little interview with Rogan at the weigh ins is nothing compared to the magnitude of a full press conference, the two aren't really comparable.

He got in BJ's face and some intense head wrestling went down. It's a fight, both fighters are treating it as such. What's the big deal?


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I didn't see a punch or mention a punch. I saw Diaz being a punk. I also saw Diaz skip out of talking after the weigh on. Obviously he didn't learn his lesson from skipping out on the press conference. Another one of my points. Try to keep up.


No one was including you in that comment you are projecting. 

LOL dude did you complain to your mom when Darth Vader cut off Lukes hand. Hilarious you just dont get it. Go away now know ones talking to you.

Oh yeah and DIAZ won LIKE A CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> Because Diaz is a whiny, emo douchebag who is extremely overrated? That'd be why I - a fan with sense - don't like him. It's one thing to be "real" but just being a douchebag doesn't make you real. It just makes you a douchebag.
> 
> I am looking forward to Penn absolutely tooling Diaz. Neither of Nick's last two fights have done anything to convince me that he can hang with Penn. He was losing the stand up battle with Cyborg Santos before Santos jumped into his guard. He damn near lost the Daley fight and most wouldn't have argued with the stoppage if the ref had stepped in when he went face down on the mat. Both of these are fighters Penn would have destroyed casually and both nearly beat Diaz. It doesn't bode well for the Stockton D-Bag.


Wait hold on what??????????I'm listening what?????????????

DIAZ RETIRED BJ WITH VIOLENCE!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

So I was wrong about the match. So what? It's not the first time and it won't be the last. 

And it doesn't take away from Diaz being a douchebag.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Wait hold on what??????????I'm listening what?????????????
> 
> DIAZ RETIRED BJ WITH VIOLENCE!


If you ever looked or were able to comprehend it, I never talked bad about Diaz' fighting ability.

I think he's a great asset to the sport during the actual fight (minus the shit talking). However it doesn't take away from the fact that he is one of the biggest douche bags alive. He looked like a teenager who just won their first street fight tonight calling out the biggest guy in the school.

Diaz is a pathetic excuse for an adult human being. Great fighter or not.


----------

